# Schwinn Phantom rebuild



## then8j (Jun 2, 2013)

*Wooden Schwinn Phantom build*

I decided to redo, not restore a house painted phantom. I wanted to have a little fun with it so I decided to try to make it look like wood or wood grained. Here is what I started out with.....

I did enter this in an other site build contest but personally I prefer 'the cabe'

Oh .... The tank came off a different bike and I decided to not use it, but instead save it and it's beautiful patina for a different time.


----------



## then8j (Jun 3, 2013)

As its progressing......


----------



## then8j (Jun 3, 2013)

I had all day to wire wheel rusty parts, frozen pedels were freed, chain is still soaking in vinegar, drilled out broken screws, and throw it together. Still need a few parts, the seat doesn't work.......
Can anyone tell me anything about the Indian ornimant that I picked up and decided to use on this build???!??    I used different fenders(non phantom/b6) so that I could use it.
The headbadge is from a 1915 sears master.

Tell me what you think......


----------



## then8j (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess nobody likes schwinns that are painted different.......


----------



## jaxschwinn (Jun 5, 2013)

*Too Cool!*

I think it is badass! Can you tell us how you painted the sweet woodgrain?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 5, 2013)

that things awesome!  schwinns are a dime a dozen so there should be no problem with a repaint :o

Nick.


----------



## spoker (Jun 5, 2013)

*phantom*

Good to see someone being creative,i think it really bothers non-creative people that only do paint by numbers original restores.Schwinns are a dime a dozen?maby that's why there the most popular over the off brand things


----------



## then8j (Jun 6, 2013)

I got a seat on it that I believe goes a lot better


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 8, 2013)

then8j said:


> I got a seat on it that I believe goes a lot better




I agree - Schwinns are a dime a dozen, you can't throw a rock without hitting a Schwinn so go for it. Great looking wood grain - you clearly are a painter with experience.  The bike looks great, nice job.


----------



## CAshburn (Jun 8, 2013)

*This is too cool!*

I'm new to the bike world but having grown up loving antiques/vintage stuff and in a town that loves showing their artistic views I think this is great! It may not be a restore but I think it does this bike justice! I honestly love it more than it would have looked in the original color! Have fun!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 8, 2013)

*That's SICK, man!*

Don't let the purest bring you down.  There's a time to keep it real and a time to let the creativity flow.  Very nice job.  You take the Most Creative Composition award for this month.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely an original idea. Love the look. Can you give it that wood grain look in black, red or green?


----------



## spoker (Jun 9, 2013)

*bike*

x2 Ozark flyer and cash burn,alittle different theme,I bought an original 71 buick gs from the elderly original owners about 20 or so years ago,AJ


----------



## then8j (Jun 11, 2013)

My tires came in the mail today just need the 15 minutes to throw them on.....


----------



## sleepy (Jun 11, 2013)

Very cool indeed. While I certainly can appreciate a full-on restoration I also enjoy seeing creative remakes of old bikes.

I like the boiled linseed oil coating on it....how many coats did you apply?


----------



## then8j (Jun 12, 2013)

Linseed oil......  I added it to the oil glaze that I used to paint the grain on. It was black pigment, oil based glaze, a touch of linseed oil for more open time, and a little thinner.

Linseed oil takes a long time to dry, I used lacquer to paint everything then a water based polyurethane clearcoat.


----------



## mike j (Jun 13, 2013)

*Really nice woodie*



then8j said:


> Linseed oil......  I added it to the oil glaze that I used to paint the grain on. It was black pigment, oil based glaze, a touch of linseed oil for more open time, and a little thinner.
> 
> Linseed oil takes a long time to dry, I used lacquer to paint everything then a water based polyurethane clearcoat.




Well thought out, great patina, seat is perfect, can't wait to see those tires mounted.


----------



## then8j (Jun 13, 2013)

Getting last details put together, Wheels and tires put on, tightened up some nuts and bolts and ready to try to maiden voyage........





Got to the end of the driveway and the chain that I saved from the rust gods snapped, guess I should have left it alone and buried it in the back yard since it was dead. Now in the market for a new chain.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 14, 2013)

then8j said:


> Getting last details put together, Wheels and tires put on, tightened up some nuts and bolts and ready to try to maiden voyage........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn - I know how that feels - it happened to me before - after spending plenty of time to get everything complete and the chain snaps. What's more is it can be fairly dangerous depending where and when it snaps. 

If you ever want to sell that incredibly beautiful twinbar in the background then I am your guy! I love those bikes more than anything. Seems like you did a remarkable job of that bike too.


----------



## then8j (Jun 14, 2013)

That whole restoration was documented on the cabe, here is the link. It was a load of fun.my next full restore is a Shelby airflow that has been boxed for over a year.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?16060-Twin-Bar-restore-project&highlight=Elgin+twin


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice job,you and i think alike.Paint and build it for your pleasure.The tires make it pop.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking Kool! I like the white tires and current saddle better. Great l@@k!


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2015)

then8j said:


> I guess nobody likes schwinns that are painted different.......




I like it, but I would get ride of the chrome fenders.


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 11, 2015)

Cream tires sure do make it pop.


----------

